# tengo ganas de



## Donpayin

Cómo digo en inglés: "Tengo ganas de un helado", "Tengo ganas de ir al cine", "Tengo ganas de besarte"... etc.. 

El "tengo ganas" como se dice en inglés?

Gracias


----------



## lily8

I feel like...
I want (to)...


----------



## Donpayin

También se pude decir algo así de "up to", como: "Are you up to go to the movies"? o algo así? 

Gracias.


----------



## Tatzingo

Donpayin said:
			
		

> También se pude decir algo así de "up to", como: "Are you up to go to the movies"? o algo así?
> 
> Gracias.



Deberia ser "up for".

Yo diria " Do you feel like going...."
o "Do you fancy going...."

Tatz.


----------



## Moritzchen

Hay un hilo por ahí sobre el "being up to", eso sería más como estar dispuesto. Tal vez tengas ganas de ir al cine pero no tengas dinero. Lily tiene razón es "to feel like".


----------



## Juliomelecio

Feel like + gerund. Ejemplo I feel like going to the cinema


----------



## Donpayin

Gracias


----------



## Bil

I'm up for going to the movies/buying an ice cream.
I'm down for eating an ice cream/going to the movies.
I've got an urge for an ice cream/to see a movie.
I've got a craving for an ice cream.
I'm craving an ice cream/a night out at the movies.
I'm burning to go (and) see a movie/to eat an ice cream. 
I'd like to go (and) see a movie/go out and buy an ice cream.
I'm dying for an ice cream/to go to the movies.
I'm aching for an ice cream/to see a movie.
I'm bent upon seeing a movie/eating an ice cream. 
I've got a hankering for an ice cream/to see a movie.
I have a yen for an ice cream/to see a movie.
I'm yearning for an ice cream/to see a movie.
I'm longing for an ice cream/to see a movie.
I have an eye to buy myself an ice cream/to go out and see a movie.
I have a mind to go out and buy an ice cream/see a movie.
I have my sights set on a movie/an ice ream.
My heart is set on a movie/an ice cream.
I'd give my right arm for an ice cream/to see a movie.
Right now, I'd sell my soul for an ice cream.


----------



## lily8

How many! You've shocked me, Bil!


----------



## Bil

Hola Lily

Pues, modestia aparte . . .


----------



## Zaratustra

No one's quoted this one, and might help you as well: "I'm in the mood for..."


----------



## lily8

Zaratustra said:
			
		

> No one's quoted this one, and might help you as well: "I'm in the mood for..."


----------



## Juliomelecio

Bil said:
			
		

> I'm up for going to the movies/buying an ice cream.
> I'm down for eating an ice cream/going to the movies.
> I've got an urge for an ice cream/to see a movie.
> I've got a craving for an ice cream.
> I'm craving an ice cream/a night out at the movies.
> I'm burning to go (and) see a movie/to eat an ice cream.
> I'd like to go (and) see a movie/go out and buy an ice cream.
> I'm dying for an ice cream/to go to the movies.
> I'm aching for an ice cream/to see a movie.
> I'm bent upon seeing a movie/eating an ice cream.
> I've got a hankering for an ice cream/to see a movie.
> I have a yen for an ice cream/to see a movie.
> I'm yearning for an ice cream/to see a movie.
> I'm longing for an ice cream/to see a movie.
> I have an eye to buy myself an ice cream/to go out and see a movie.
> I have a mind to go out and buy an ice cream/see a movie.
> I have my sights set on a movie/an ice ream.
> My heart is set on a movie/an ice cream.
> I'd give my right arm for an ice cream/to see a movie.
> Right now, I'd sell my soul for an ice cream.


 
"Tengo ganas de" tiene una connotación muy especial en Español, en la escuela nos enseñan que la mejor aproximación en Inglés es "to feel like plus gerund".
Todas la variantes mencionadas se pueden traducir al  Español literalmente y tienen sentido, pero creo que no expresan lo mismo que tener ganas.
Saludos


----------



## Juliomelecio

Zaratustra said:
			
		

> No one's quoted this one, and might help you as well: "I'm in the mood for..."


 
También faltó:" my mouth waters"


----------



## Numaios

Exacto, "tener ganas de..." no es "morirse por algo", y la verdad es que todas las de la larga lista son así de intensas.


----------



## Donpayin

Gracias a todos, I feel like learning more stuff on this forum, I love it!


----------



## salvador_1_99

Donpayin said:
			
		

> Cómo digo en inglés: "Tengo ganas de un helado", "Tengo ganas de ir al cine", "Tengo ganas de besarte"... etc..
> 
> El "tengo ganas" como se dice en inglés?
> 
> Gracias


 
Veamos si entendí:

Tengo ganas de ir al cine =I feel like going to /the/ cinema
Tengo ganas de un helado=I feel like eating a  ice-cream
Tengo ganas de besarte= I feel like kissing you

¿Y que hay de "look forward to"?


----------



## lily8

LOOK FORWARD TO= esperar algo ansiosamente

EG: _I'm looking forward to hearing from you. _

_(Espero con ansias recibir noticias tuyas)_


----------



## salvador_1_99

Gracias lyly ahora está claro


----------



## lily8




----------



## sarahsesame

So I'm deducing that ..
"Tengo muchas ganas de estar contigo"
means something along the lines of..
"I can't wait to be with you" 
"I'm dying to be with you"
"I'm really looking forward to being with you"
"im longing to be with you" etc?


----------



## baz259

Hi, my Spanish teacher always put* tengo ganas de= *urge rather than feel, urge being that bit stronger, as in *I feel like eating a box of chocolates *but *I have this urge/passion to eat a box of chocolates.
*Pleas excuse an Englishman butting in.
barry* 
*


----------



## cesarynati

very simply: I want!


----------



## Juliomelecio

Tengo ganas de ir al baño
Tengo hambre, tengo ganas de comer
tengo sed, tengo ganas de beber agua
tengo ganas de... (tú sabes), etc.
No es un deseo, no es un suspiro, no es un anhelo, no es un capricho, etc. Simplemente una necesidad corporar la cual es notificada mediante un estímulo el cual me avisa que tengo que cumplir con eso. A ese estímulo yo lo llamo *ganas*. ¿qué pasa si yo no obedezco el mandato del estímulo?. por lo tanto no es algo que haga por propia voluntad, tengo que hacerlo, el cuerpo me lo pide.
Saludos.


----------



## sarahsesame

So "urge" it is then   ..or rather "craving" or "need".


----------



## sarahsesame

Found this in another thread.. entitled 'I cant wait'



EVAVIGIL






 vbmenu_register("postmenu_104494", true);  
Senior Member
 Join Date: Nov 2004
Location: Madrid
Native of: Spain / Spanish
Posts: 4,642 


*Re: i cant wait?!* 
"I can't wait going home" me suena un poco raro, Verónica84...
Mia04, I would also say: "*Tengo muchas ganas* / muchos deseos de..." Not so literal, but quite colloquial.
Cheers.
EVA.

So I was right first time then!?


----------

